
The leaking battery: A privacy analysis of the HTML5 Battery Status API [pdf] - dfc
https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/616.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9843681)

